# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet)  شرح تفليش تابليت الصيني samsung tab p1000

## big_gsm

** ** ** ** *   شرح تفليش تابليت الصيني 
samsung tab p1000  نبدا على بركة الله
 نفتح برنامج 
LiveSuit
تم نتبع خطوات كما صورة
1 
2 
3 
4 
5 
6 
7 
8 
للتحميل فلاشة فلاشة من هنا  www.4shared.com/get/GBTTOHPD/21_713b.html 
ارجو دعاء للوالدين 
تحياتي*

----------


## mohamed73

الله ارحم ليك الوالدين

----------


## سماره مدلول

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*طريقة سريعة ومبسطة وشرح رائع
تسلم حبيبي*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## lsanlmakhfi

شكرا اخي شرح مميز بالتوفيق اخي العزيز

----------


## chakib406

_مشكور اخي وجزاك الله كل خير_

----------


## abodistlit

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## ابومازن فون

مشكووووووووووور بارك الله فيك

----------


## maroc-nck

*شكرا لك اخي*

----------


## midoemm

*                        شكرا اخي قمت بالتفليش لكن بعد التفليش اللمس لا يعمل*

----------


## hameed atiah

مشكور وبارك الله بيك

----------


## king of royal

الله ارحم ليك الوالدين

----------


## aamerbabilli

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## Micro man82

تشكر يا ملك

----------


## Micro man82

الصور ما يتفتح  ارجوا تعديل المشاركه

----------


## aned7899

بارك الله فيك

----------


## sarrar111

الله ارحم ليك الوالدين

----------

